# Forgot Windows Live ID



## Bakleth (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, what would seem to be a simple issue seems to have no solution. I recently bought a copy of Bulletstorm and installed it fine. I'd saved my Windows Live ID to log in automatically for another game so I didn't need to enter any info when installing.

I upgraded to Win7 last week and all went fine until I re-installed the game. Enter Windows Live ID, it said. I tried all the different e-mail accounts I use and all passwords. No joy. 

I must have created a Windows Live ID just for games that require it to work and forgot what it was. I can't use the password recover link as I don't remember which e-mail address I used to sign in. 

I've been all through the Windows Live solution centre and finally managed to find a link to e-mail support. The reply I got told me to do exactly what I'd been trying for ages and, if not, post in their forums. 

There are a bunch of other topics in the forum with exactly the same issue and the responses are all to contact a member of the support team! De ja vu, anyone?

Basically, this labyrinthine support system has been no help and I'm on the verge of using the disk as a coaster and boycotting anything that needs a Windows Live ID in future.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Just create a new Windows Live ID account.


----------



## Bakleth (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Pip. I did that already and, although it worked for other games, when I launch Bulletstorm it asks for the Windows Live ID I used when I first installed it. It would appear that the game code has locked itself to this ID. 

I have been back and forth with Live help and I keep being asked to enter the Live ID I am trying to recover. If I knew this, I wouldn't need help!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just try all your email accounts to find which one you used otherwise you will have to contact hotmail - no other choice. Only they can verify you are the real owner of the account.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Thread being closed due to our rules:

ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities

* software pirating
* hacking
* password cracking
* keystroke recording software

We will also not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Create new ID or contact - Windows Live Hotmail Help Center

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

